# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Yahoo! Kalamazoo,..... Summer Fest in Michigan.

## Markospoon

Anyone near the midwest should check out The Summer Fest in Kalamazoo, Michigan for outdoor Reggae and lots of food and drink.

June 14-16, 2012.

Lots of Reggae musicians on stage under the stars.

I just looked at pics from last year and it looked like a good time.

2 hours, 40 minutes from Chicago by car
 or there is the Amtrak train that goes to Kalamazoo.

I just found out about it, so I must call up some friends and see if we can make a party of it.

ROAD TRIP!!!

----------


## Markospoon

:Cool:

----------

